
The Pentagon still uses computer software from 1958 to manage its contracts - diminish
http://www.businessinsider.com/pentagon-computers-software-from-1958-2017-3
======
diminish
The original link was even better:

What Is the Oldest Computer Program Still in Use?

https//www.technologyreview.com/s/538966/what-is-the-oldest-computer-program-
still-in-use/

